# SAV virus definition version missing



## desiruser (Jan 15, 2008)

I've juz updated the latest virus definition files to my Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition, but the virus definition files version is missing. i've checked the files in VirusDefs folder, all seems correct.... 

How to solve this? This only happened rite after year 2008 is started.


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi desiruser!!

So you're saying that you can't see the updated version in main screen, but you can see that by browsing to the folder itself, right?

Try to look in *C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VirusDefs* for a folder matching the date of the definition. If you don't see one, try restarting the Symantec Settings Manager service, which will also restart the SAV service. The folder should be created shortly there after.

And make sure in *Auto-Protect Advanced Options* that *Stop and reload Auto-Protect* is checked under *Changes requiring Auto-Protect reload*.



Hope this helps :grin:


----------



## desiruser (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks bhahar84, but it doesnt works for my SAV Corporate edition..... sad....


----------



## bhahar84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi desiruser!!

Ok, can I know how did you do that? Can you try to do it again, by following this method:

First, open the Symantec Client Security. Browse to the following destination (refer picture)



*Configure > File System Auto-Protect > Advanced*


And under the *Auto-Protect Advanced Options*, make sure under *Changes requiring Auto-Protect reload*, the option *Stop and reload Auto-Protect * selected















And now, click Start:



> If you're using Windows XP, click RUN, type in *services.msc* and press Enter.





> If you're using Vista, just type *services* in search bar on start menu, and press Enter.





Under the Services windows, try to locate the *Symantec Settings Manager*. _Right click on it_, choose *Stop*. Then, _after a 10 seconds right click_ on *Symantec Settings Manager* again, this time choose *Start*.















See whether that help resolve your issue :grin:


----------



## rh1965 (Jan 19, 2008)

- - desiruser I've juz updated the latest virus definition files to my Symantec Antivirus Corporate Edition, but the virus definition files version is missing. i've checked the files in VirusDefs folder, all seems correct.... 

How to solve this? This only happened rite after year 2008 is started. - - 

I have the same problem, and so do a few other ppl I have talked to about this. Symantec has nothing on it's support pages about this. My corp 9.0 version does NOT have this problem


----------



## mjjmjj (Jan 24, 2008)

I am having the same problem:









I'm running v8.0 which seems different from the version that bhahar84 is running, as I have a different configuration section with different options.
(I can post another screenshot if necessary...)

I have tried:
-verifying that the files looked correct in the VirusDefs folder
-manually doing a LiveUpdate
-downloading the .xdb file and copying it in the directory
-restarting the service
-a few other things

The version number isn't showing up on any of the clients as well.

Does _anyone _have any other ideas?

We may have to get this on Symantec's radar screen...


----------



## SymantecPost (Feb 6, 2008)

I called Symantec and they were ABSOLUTELY no help.

I did however find this:

If you go to the File menu, then choose "Virus List", it will give you the date of your virus definitions. Below is a pic of what you will see:










Apparently someone screwed up on the front screen, but the virus defs are still being updated. Hope this helps you guys!


----------

